# Lazio su Yilmaz



## Tifo'o (24 Agosto 2013)

Secondo il quotidiano turco *Fanatik*, la Lazio ha offerto *12 milioni di euro *per l'attaccante del Galatasaray *Yilmaz*. Il club turcho chiede 17 milioni.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2013)




----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Lotirchio che spende


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Hanno bisogno di un comprimario per Klose, ormai il tedesco non dà più tante garanzie.


----------



## Dexter (24 Agosto 2013)

giocheranno con le due punte? per me petkovic cambia modulo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Agosto 2013)

complimenti alla lazio che l'anno scorso poteva prenderlo per 8 milioni ma non si smuoveva dall'offerta iniziale di 5.5 e adesso il giocatore vale più del doppio. Bravo lotirchio


----------



## pennyhill (28 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> giocheranno con le due punte? per me petkovic cambia modulo.



Potrebbe starci. Alla fine Klose è un’enciclopedia vivente di movimenti offensivi, e se guardiamo bene, in carriera ha praticamente sempre giocato vicino a dei bestioni, Lokvenc al Kaisersoze, Klasnic al Werder, Toni al Bayern.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Potrebbe starci. Alla fine *Klose è un’enciclopedia vivente di movimenti offensivi*, e se guardiamo bene, in carriera ha praticamente sempre giocato vicino a dei bestioni, Lokvenc al Kaisersoze, Klasnic al Werder, Toni al Bayern.


Bella questa


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> giocheranno con le due punte? per me petkovic cambia modulo.



Non lo so, loro giocano quasi sempre con una sola punta, anche perchè hanno mille centrocampisti, però l'anno scorso è capitato che giocassero assieme Floccari e Klose, su Kozak non ci puntano quindi cercano una terza punta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

17 milioni  io credevo che a 12 si poteva chiudere


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport *è fatta per Yilmaz alla Lazio, al Galatasaray andranno 12 milioni+ 3 di bonus.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;266709 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport *è fatta per Yilmaz alla Lazio, al Galatasaray andranno 12 milioni.*



Quanto matri


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

I famosi 12 milioni


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

E pure questi ci arrivano sopra....


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> I famosi 12 milioni



Meglio Matri Cit.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quanto matri



la Lazio con i bonus arriva a 15, mi ero dimenticata di aggiungere +3 di bonus


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2013)

Beh in Turchia ha dimostrato grandi qualità, dobbiamo vedere cosa combina in Italia.


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Offerta rifiutata, no ma è tutto fatto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Agosto 2013)

partivano con 20,non vogliono andare sotto i 17...lotirchio colpisce ancora


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

Sembrava tutto fatto, ora sembra che sia saltato tutto


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

*UFFICIALE: Saltato il passaggio di Yilmaz alla Lazio, il club di Lotito infatti ha occupato l'ultimo posto da extra per Perea.*


che epic che sono  già con Honda la stessa cosa lol sembra tutto fatto e poi salta sempre all'ultimo


----------



## O Animal (2 Settembre 2013)

Adesso puntano tutto su Quagliarella...


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Non si sono accordati col giocatore, col galatasaray era tutto fatto


----------



## Snake (2 Settembre 2013)

ma questi sempre all'ultimo momento si riducono? che citrulli


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2013)

In realtà avevano l'accordo con squadra e giocatore,ma il procuratore ha pensato bene di chiedere 2 milioni di commissione a Lotirchio


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> In realtà avevano l'accordo con squadra e giocatore,ma il procuratore ha pensato bene di chiedere 2 milioni di commissione a Lotirchio



2 mln di euro, incredibile. I procuratori sono veramente il male del calcio.


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2013)

Tipico di Lotito, con Honda l'anno scorso successe la stessa cosa, idem a gennaio con Felipe Anderson.



Snake ha scritto:


> ma questi sempre all'ultimo momento si riducono? che citrulli



Noi invece ci muoviamo per tempo


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2013)

Ha fatto bene Lotito. Bisogna smetterla di mettersi a 90° con i procuratori,basta..


----------



## Snake (2 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tipico di Lotito, con Honda l'anno scorso successe la stessa cosa, idem a gennaio con Felipe Anderson.
> 
> 
> 
> Noi invece ci muoviamo per tempo



Ma noi almeno concludiamo


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Settembre 2013)

*Lotito al Corriere dello Sport: "Avevo trovato un accordo col presidente del Galatasaray. Yilmaz sarebbe costato 13 milioni, pagamento in un'unica soluzione. Più 2 milioni di bonus. Poi mi arriva una mail del procuratore: che pretende 2 milioni di aggiunta come extra, ovvero il 10 per cento di commissione sul contratto quinquennale da sottoscrivere con Yilmaz. Ho rinunciato. Questa si chiama estorsione".*


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Lotito al Corriere dello Sport: "Avevo trovato un accordo col presidente del Galatasaray. Yilmaz sarebbe costato 13 milioni, pagamento in un'unica soluzione. Più 2 milioni di bonus. Poi mi arriva una mail del procuratore: che pretende 2 milioni di aggiunta come extra, ovvero il 10 per cento di commissione sul contratto quinquennale da sottoscrivere con Yilmaz. Ho rinunciato. Questa si chiama estorsione".*



Gallo, fagli conoscere i tuoi amici Raiola e Bronzetti. Magari poi cambia idea


----------

